# Northern Rabbit and Cavy Club Xmas Show



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Ahhhh the pet show  
Since becoming quite good friends with the Rabbit and Cavy Club "President", (I've blanked on her actual title) it was decided that they would allow mice to be shown at their pet shows which they hold twice a year, once in March and another in November ish which is the Christmas show.

The show is most definitely a pet show, all for fun.
There are 3 "sections", one for rodents such as mice and rats, one for cavies/guinea pigs and one for rabbits. Under each section are more.. "professional" classes mostly for guinea pigs and rabbits which judge them like a proper show - their type, colour, coat and so on. There are also classes that are just for the fun of it such as - biggest, unusually marked, mr/mrs, (the most masculine and feminine I suppose). There is also another "class" where the winner is decided through public voting, they just vote for their favourite really.
And the best class of all was the fancy dress - the aniimals got dressed up! Completely up to the owners of course, it was optional. Hardest class to judge, I swear! How do I know? I was the judge! 

Some pictures from the show :wiggle: 
































































































































*And now - the results!*
I took 4 mice along - Junior, Sapphire, Topaz and Opal :

*Opal*








Sadly this little darling didn't "win" anything but came second as Miss Rodent 

*Sapphire*








She was placed first! - Most unusually marked. Mind you, thats to be expected with her tan and black spots - shes a piebald/broken black tan.

*Topaz*








Ah my darling Topaz. Miss Rodent and the best one of all Peoples Choice mouse!

And the big winner of the day!

*Junior*
Second Mr Rodent, The biggest mouse, Best longhaired mouse and... Drum roll please...

*BEST IN SHOW!*


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that a mouse in the red/Xmas tree outfit!? That is probably the most epic thing I've ever seen. LOL!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

TrixYogurt (iM) said:


> Is that a mouse in the red/Xmas tree outfit!? That is probably the most epic thing I've ever seen. LOL!


It surely is! I couldn't believe Wendy, (owner) managed to get the mouse to accept it. How cute right?!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

It's adorable. I'm shocked it would wear it. I can't get over the cuteness factor!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! Seconding the shock that the little mouse accepted the 'outfit'! What a show. :lol: Congratulations on your winning lovelies.  Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

